# Danee in harness



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I took the new harness out & put it on Danee tonight. It's VERY stiff yet & of course I forgot the leather punch. the back stap is a bit too long, therefore putting the cruper off & I need just one more hole on each side to get the bridle just right. All & all he took it very well. I am very use to putting one on a horse that is well adjusted, so this was a bit of a challenge. the one thing I did not like is the neck strap & breast collar kept slidding around. but I'm thinking it's just siff & will get better with use


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*new harness.*

hiya your donkey looks great and the harness looks good to it should get supple the more you use it.
and once you have adjusted it it should be fine after that.
i had to adjust my working set on trick and tammy once you know were it goes its a peace of cake.
keep us up dated on the progress of you donkey.
i think she is awesome bless her.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Darling!! I cannot believe, as many mini donkeys as I see, that someone has not made a harness specifically for them. 

Get a quart of Neatsfoot oil at Tractor Supply, put it in a shallow pan, and run the harness pieces through it. Let it soak in. Wipe it on the reins, you don't want them to stretch too much.

Nancy


----------

